# [Emerge] Error compilando Gnash PowerPc G4

## neopablo2000

Hola! Tengo una PowerBook G4 (la misma que gracias a Inodoro y especialmente Gringo pude hacer funcionar la aceleracion grafica ATI) y he estado intentando instalar un plug in para poder ver contenido flash en las webs. Probe en primer lugar con SWFDEC, y si bien funciono, con los videos tenia problemas, que no se veian. Para los demas contenidos web, como animaciones, etc, funcionaba. Entonces decidi probar Gnash. Luego de compilar las dependencias necesarias (aclaro que el paquete gnash estaba enmascarado con ppc), la compilacion de gnash propiamente dicha, falla. Queria saber si alguien que entiende un poco mas de programacion puede mirar un poco el log del error. Tuve que postear la mitad inferior del log porqeu era muy largo, pero creo que es mas qeu suficiente. Me llama la atencion el error, que pareciera que habla de un comando "no", pero no estoy seguro. Si consideran que deberia postearlo como un Bug en Gentoo, me lo confirman. Se que si estaba enmascarado por algo era, pero quizas con un poco de ajuste pueda compilar bien el paquete y tener soporte flash. Ademas, se daba como alternativa en las preguntas frecuentes de PPC en la pagina de Gentoo. Los detalles de mi maquina, en el post anterior: [Xorg] PowerBook G4 ATI RAdeon sin DRI. Muchas gracias!!!

Build.log GNASH

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Probe en primer lugar con SWFDEC, y si bien funciono, con los videos tenia problemas, que no se veian

 

si tienes audio pero no video asegúrate de que tus X usan el método de aceleración EXA y no XAA.

Yo uso swfdec dicho sea de paso, gnash me parece simplemente infumable.

 *Quote:*   

> Me llama la atencion el error, que pareciera que habla de un comando "no", pero no estoy seguro

 

Que versión de gnash estás intentando compìlar ?

a mi me huele a algún problema raro con python, que versión de python tienes ?

saluetes

----------

## neopablo2000

Hola! Vi tarde la respuesta, perdon. Con respecto a SWFDEC, en paginas como youtube, queda la ventana negra con el simbolo play, pero por mas que apriete, no pasa nada, ni siquiera intenta cargar video. Con respecto a GNASH, la version de portage es 0.8.6. Mi Python segun python -V es 2.5.4. De todas maneras, si SWFDEC funciona con youtube, por ejemplo, ya esta, no me enrosco con GNASH, pero como SWFDEC mostraba contenido flash, pero no videos online, pense que le faltaba desarrollo en ese aspecto, por eso intente con GNASH. Muchisimas gracias Gringo por estar siempre atento, un saludo y sigo investigando tambien por mi parte! Voy a probar, por las dudas, de emerger swfdec con la use FFMPEG, por las deudas, vio... jajaja!

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Con respecto a GNASH, la version de portage es 0.8.6. Mi Python segun python -V es 2.5.4

 

acabo de fijarme que gnash tiene una USE python, si la desactivas temporalmente gnash se deja compilar ?

De cualquier manera, estás mezclando versiones estables e inestables, no sé si tendrá algo que ver, igual la versión mas moderna de gnash necesita una versión moderna de python tb. 

 *Quote:*   

> pero como SWFDEC mostraba contenido flash

 

swfdec es la librería en si, pero para tener el plugin tb. necesitas el paquete swfdec-mozilla que, como el propio nombre indica, sólo funciona con navegadores basados en gecko ( como el firefox p.ej.) 

saluetes

----------

## neopablo2000

Bueno! Intente con la use FFMPEG, pero igual, y en mi Xorg, agregue la opcion EXA, y el log de Xorg carga el submodulo sin ningun problema, pero aun no veo videos. Queda la pantalla del video en negro y no carga mas nada. Sigo investigando mientras!! Muchas gracias!!

PD. Perdon!! Escribi esto ultimo sin haber visto la respuesta anterior!! Es lunes... jajaja! Ya pruebo lo de swfdec mozilla y posteo, gracias!!

PD2: No me acordaba, pero si tengo instalado el renderer swfdec-mozilla. Incluso, si pongo en la barra de navegacion about:plugins, este es mostrado por mozilla. Pero aun, pantalla negra! Gracias!!!

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> agregue la opcion EXA, y el log de Xorg carga el submodulo sin ningun problema

 

lo que debes añadir en la sección device de tu gráfica es :

```
Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"
```

por si has puesto otra cosa.

saluetes

----------

## neopablo2000

No no, lo he puesto asi, luego me fije en el log del Xorg, y figura la carga del submodulo EXA y todo bien, pero detecte un problema: el screensaver no funciona con el modo EXA activado, por lo que deduzco, luego de haber visto otros posts en internet, que en mi caso no va a ser la mejor opcion... De todas maneras, lo deje activado (no me preocupa el screensaver, si fuera el unico problema, pero si que afecte la aceleracion grafica). De todas maneras, desactive la use python de gnash y hasta ahora (luego de 4 horas   :Rolling Eyes:  ) viene compilando bien. Posteo proximo resultado!! Muchas gracias gringo!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## neopablo2000

Bueno, Gnash termino de compilar correctamente. Verifique que el plugin sea detectado por Firefox, y efectivamente, ahi estaba. Pruebo pagina de youtube, y nada. La pantalla del video, en color negro. Si desactivo la opcion EXA, la pantalla del video muestra imagenes que cambian cada tantos segundos. Pero al menos es algo! En ninguno de los casos sale sonido, aunque tambien voy a tener que abrir un post por el tema del sonido, ajjaja! porque gracias a estas pruebas, detecte que el sonido no funciona correctamente. Si abro un archivo mp3, reproduce unos segundos y se corta, aunque el reproductor muestra que el archivo sigue reproduciendose. No se si tendra que ver con este problema, pero me suena que no (o no me suena mejor dicho, jajaja). En fin, tambien probe activando ciertas opciones en el xorg.conf, como por ejemplo el modo AGP llevarlo del por defecto 1 al 4, activar aceleracion con "true", etc, pero nada. Posteo mi Xorg.conf y el Xorg.0.log para ver como inicia mis X. Sigo mientras investigando, gracias!!

xorg.conf

Xorg.0.log

  Me llama la atencion esto de mi log: 

(WW) RADEON(0): [agp] AGP not available

(EE) RADEON(0): [agp] AGP failed to initialize. Disabling the DRI.

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] You may want to make sure the agpgart kernel module

is loaded before the radeon kernel module.

  Aunque aceleracion tengo, ya que un grep al direct rendering da yes... Cosas raras! jajaaj! Gracias!!!

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Aunque aceleracion tengo, ya que un grep al direct rendering da yes

 

perdón si es una pregunta quizás estúpida pero estás seguro de que estás mirando para el log correcto, osea, el mas reciente ?

porque no tengo ni idea de porque puedes tener aceleración por hardware cuando el driver dice que no tiene accceso al agp ...

saluetes

----------

## neopablo2000

Jajajaja!! Buena pregunta!! Pero si, es mas si te fijas en la fecha del log figura que fue fresquito de cuando escribi el post. De todas maneras, detecte el error. Tenia todo compilado en el kernel, menos Uninorth, que lo tenia como modulo. Recompile todo como modulo y arranco perfecto. No volvio a aparecer el mensaje del Xorg. Pero... Los videos flash siguen sin aparecer, mejor dicho, ahora aparecen, pero no se reproduce. Muestra una imagen fija del video, y se queda como colgado.  En Xorg.conf, habilite el agp x 4, fast writing, etc, pero me producia efectos raros en las fuentes, etc, asi que no active nada, deje todo por defecto y empece a activar de a uno, y el problema era activar EXA. Me produce que a los pocos segundos, las fuentes de texto se vean como lineas, en fin, lo que se conoce como Tearing Artifacts. Desactivando eso, pero activando todo lo demas (agp x 4, fast writing, etc) funciona bien, pero mismo efecto de los videos. Esto con Gnash. Ahora me quedaria volver a probar con swfdec, ya que no me habia percatado antes del error de agp... en fin, toy medio perdido pero voy!! Jajaja! Gracias gringo una vez mas!!

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

>  En Xorg.conf, habilite el agp x 4, fast writing

 

fast writes tb. te pueden producir bastante inestabilidad y artefactos en la imágen, mejor no lo uses.

 *Quote:*   

> Ahora me quedaria volver a probar con swfdec

 

prueba si quieres, no puedo hablar de gnash porque apenas lo he usado, pero en el caso de swfdec era obligatorio usar EXA, de lo contrario el vídeo, al menos a mi, no funcionaba.

suerte y saluetes

----------

## neopablo2000

No hay caso, probe con swfdec y aun no tengo video. Con respecto a EXA, he probado comentando todas las opciones y solo dejando la de modo EXA, con el mismo resultado, en cambio, si comento el modo EXA y habilito todas las demas opciones, no tengo problemas. Sera un problema del driver del nucleo? Alguna limitacion? En fin. Si swfdec necesita modo EXA obligatoriamente, entonces no voy a poder utilizarlo, aunque no he tenido mejor suerte con Gnash. Sigo en la investigacion!! Abro nuevo topico con tema sonido   :Confused:  . Gracias Gringo!! Saludos!!

----------

